# June Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The poll is open, cast your votes now! Good luck to everyone, all the photos are great.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> The poll is open, cast your votes now! Good luck to everyone, all the photos are great.



You have until *06-28-2019* at *09:01 PM *to vote.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The June Photo Contest Voting Poll is open-only 4 members have voted so far. 

Look through the entries, mark your selections-it's Multiple choice you can vote for as many pictures as you want. 

*The Voting Poll Closes on Friday June 28th @ 9:01 PM EST. *


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Vote for all your favorites before the poll closes on *Friday June 28th @ 9:01 PM EST. *


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's a great time to vote for all your favorites. The poll closes on Friday June 28th @ 9:01 PM EST.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Make sure you get your vote in, The poll closes on Friday June 28th @ 9:01 PM EST!!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

swishywagga said:


> Make sure you get your vote in, The poll closes on Friday June 28th @ 9:01 PM EST!!.



16 votes are in, is yours?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's time to cast your votes for all your favorites in the June Photo Contest. 

Only 22 members have voted so far. 

Vote for as many entries as you wish, mark all your selections, then VOTE NOW!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

24 members have voted, if you haven't yet, look through the entries and make all your selections, then VOTE NOW!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Voting Poll closes this Friday-June 28 @ 9:01 PM EST.

Only 24 members have voted, hope more members will cast their Votes. 




> It's time to vote! Choose all your favorite ' Goldens on Hikes' pics from our members entries.
> It's Multiple Choice so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like. First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.
> 
> A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you Voted for all your favorites?

The Voting poll closes Friday, June 28th @ 9:01 PM EST.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

28 votes are in. 

There's still time to pick all your favorites before the poll closes on Friday, June 28th @ 9:01 PM EST.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

30 Votes are in now...........

You have today, tomorrow, and Friday to cast your Votes. 

The Poll closes Friday at 9:01 PM EST.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?????


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

32 members have voted. This poll will close on *Friday, 06-28-2019* at *09:01 PM*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

35 Votes are in, have you voted?

The Voting poll closes tomorrow-Friday @ 9:01 PM EST


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

Voting ends tomorrow-Friday @ 9:01 PM EST. 



> It's time to vote! Choose all your favorite ' Goldens on Hikes' pics from our members entries.
> It's Multiple Choice so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like. First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.
> 
> A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

You still have time to vote. The Voting poll closes today @ 9:01 PM EST.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Have you voted?
> 
> Voting ends tomorrow-Friday @ 9:01 PM EST.



36 votes are in and there's still time to choose your favorites before the poll closes tonight.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

37 Votes are in............

The Voting Poll closes today at 9:01 PM EST.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*The Voting Poll closes TODAY @ 9:01 PM EST, you still have time to vote for your favorites. *


It's time to vote! Choose all your favorite ' Goldens on Hikes' pics from our members entries.
It's Multiple Choice so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like. First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats Ellejee, your photo won!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great photo Ellejee, congratulations!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Ellejee!

All the entries were really great, a fun theme.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations Ellejee  !!!


----------

